# 5-hour table



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Found this dead Siberian elm last weekend. Got an impulse to build a table from it it so I milled a few slabs & a couple legs, then sanded & bolted together a very simple table. I plugged the bolt holes with birds eye maple. As of now it's only oiled. There's some work to do to the top yet and then it'll get a finish. Not too bad for a quickie! I love doing stuff like this.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Finally someone post some rustic stuff. Thats what I'm all about. Great job and beautiful slabs. 
Just wondering though, if that's a coffee 
Table why is it so high up. 
Thanks, Q


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Elm tends to move quite a bit even though the tree was dead aren't you worried that it will warp on ya?


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty sweet for a 'quickie'. Stout looking apprentice there too. Good job on both counts.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Not a coffee table. I only brought it inside for pics. I have no idea what it is :laughing: Or even what i'm gonna do with it. I don't have room for it. 

I'm not worried about movement. This thing has been lying on the desert floor for a decade or more, very dry & very weathered. We keep a relative humidity in single digits, so moisture content isn't an issue. 

Thank yall for the comments. It was a fun project......on both accounts


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Wait a minute...
That's not a pool cue!

Nice find and nice job!:thumbsup:


You got a mill..?
p


----------



## MacDuffee (Jan 29, 2012)

That is really nice! It really like this kind of work.:thumbsup:


----------

